# Tesco Bank Seem to be Exiting Ireland



## Lightning (10 May 2017)

Tesco have stopped accepting new customers for their Irish credit card product.

No word on when or if new customer applications will recommence.

No effect, for now, on existing customers.

Difficult to work out whether this is short-term or the first step towards Tesco ending their credit card product here.


----------



## Lightning (12 May 2017)

The CCPC have removed Tesco's credit card product from their website.

I bet Tesco Bank's decision to exit Ireland is due to Brexit and the removal of passporting, akin to Nationwide UK (Ireland)'s exit.


----------



## Delboy (12 May 2017)

Ah well, it was good while it lasted!


----------



## Gervan (12 May 2017)

When Tesco cut their rewards programme I did an analysis of my purchases and decided even with the €30 stamp duty, it was worth my while keeping it. Otherwise, I would have cancelled the card before the April date. 
I shall be so cross if my card is cancelled before my rewards have covered this year's stamp duty!


----------



## Leper (13 May 2017)

I've been using the Tesco Visa Card for years and with their points scheme and me being one of those guys who always keeps the account in credit I found that even with the tax I was always well ahead.

What Visa Card is best value now?


----------



## Nordkapp (13 May 2017)

If Tesco bank exit will they transfer the card or will they force you to go and seek a card from afresh? It was such a pain getting the Tesco card in the first place and waiting 1 year before getting an increase in credit limit


----------



## Lightning (14 May 2017)

If Tesco Bank exit Ireland they will either sell their existing credit card customers to another provider or force you to get a new credit card provider. 

Tesco Bank might be currently trying to sell their existing customer base.


----------



## Nordkapp (17 May 2017)

Finally confirmed in an Irish Times article today
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...its-credit-card-in-the-irish-market-1.3086218


----------



## Lightning (17 May 2017)

The Irish Times article confirms that Tesco Bank are no longer accepting Irish credit card customers. The article does not state as to whether Tesco Bank will fully exit Ireland but that seems to now be almost a forgone conclusion. 

Tesco Bank and Nationwide UK (Ireland) are clear Brexit passporting casualties. One side effect of Brexit is less banking competition for Irish customers. There could be further casualties, Investec and Leeds Building Society (Ireland) have limited time to sort out their post Brexit Irish set up.


----------



## Nordkapp (17 May 2017)

21 months by my calculation. Small country - no competition


----------



## Lightning (17 May 2017)

21 months till Brexit is scheduled to occur but banks need to get their legal structure in place long before that. Getting a new banking license or exiting takes times.


----------



## MrEarl (18 May 2017)

CiaranT said:


> ...Tesco Bank and Nationwide UK (Ireland) are clear Brexit passporting casualties. One side effect of Brexit is less banking competition for Irish customers. There could be further casualties, Investec and Leeds Building Society (Ireland) have limited time to sort out their post Brexit Irish set up.



I think Investec will stick around (although at the moment, I think they are a branch of their UK office so will clearly need to make alternative arrangements), but can't see why Leeds might.  Very sad to see competition reducing and probably deserves a discussion thread of it's own.

I'd have thought Tesco's Irish credit card business offers an opportunity for the likes of KBC or Avantcard to increase their market share (assuming it's for sale).


----------



## Chef Harold (18 May 2017)

CiaranT said:


> Tesco Bank and Nationwide UK (Ireland) are clear Brexit passporting casualties. One side effect of Brexit is less banking competition for Irish customers. There could be further casualties, Investec and Leeds Building Society (Ireland) have limited time to sort out their post Brexit Irish set up.



We should see some decent replacements as the German based (fintech) banks expand their offering in Ireland.  N26 are  already present, and Fidor seem to be ramping up their business outside Germany.


----------



## Lightning (18 May 2017)

MrEarl said:


> I think Investec will stick around (although at the moment, I think they are a branch of their UK office so will clearly need to make alternative arrangements), but can't see why Leeds might.  Very sad to see competition reducing and probably deserves a discussion thread of it's own.
> 
> I'd have thought Tesco's Irish credit card business offers an opportunity for the likes of KBC or Avantcard to increase their market share (assuming it's for sale).



Yeah, I would also guess that Tesco are looking to sell their existing customer base. 

Investec as an entity will stick around, their small deposit wing is a much bigger question mark.


----------



## MrEarl (19 May 2017)

CiaranT said:


> ....Investec as an entity will stick around, their small deposit wing is a much bigger question mark.



While Deposits are highly unlikely to be making the money these days (as with every other bank), I can see it being retained as part of a bigger picture.  Invesco are trying to get back to offering a range of banking services in Ireland again - incl loans, fx, deposits etc.


----------



## Lightning (19 May 2017)

Invesco and Investec are different companies  Investec offer retail deposits.


----------



## MrEarl (23 May 2017)

That's correct - sorry typo (I've had dealings with both... Invesco obviously do pension trustee stuff etc.)


----------



## llgon (16 Apr 2018)

Tesco credit card exiting. Not unexpected.

https://www.irishtimes.com/business...rish-credit-card-portfolio-1.3463124?mode=amp


----------



## Nordkapp (16 Apr 2018)

Moved to KBC in anticipation, KBC provides online viewing but they are a disaster to deal with, you have to constantly watch them


----------



## Carnmore (16 Apr 2018)

llgon said:


> Tesco credit card exiting. Not unexpected.
> 
> https://www.irishtimes.com/business...rish-credit-card-portfolio-1.3463124?mode=amp



Will Avantcard provide online viewing and a contactless card?


----------



## NewEdition (16 Apr 2018)

Nordkapp said:


> Moved to KBC in anticipation, KBC provides online viewing but they are a disaster to deal with, you have to constantly watch them



In what way??? I am considering switching.


----------



## MrEarl (16 Apr 2018)

Carnmore said:


> Will Avantcard provide online viewing and a contactless card?



I would imagine so, but it may well be a year away.

Are Tesco still giving clubcard points when you use their credit card ?

.. if so, it will be interesting to see if that is continued post transaction with Avantcard.

The staff at Avantcard are nice to deal with by telephone, but I do not consider their rates competitive and they lack any sort of loyalty scheme etc.  Avantcard have recently migrated all customers to Mastercard, promising benefits, but I've yet to see how the customers actually benefit.


----------



## llgon (16 Apr 2018)

MrEarl said:


> Are Tesco still giving clubcard points when you use their credit card ?
> 
> .. if so, it will be interesting to see if that is continued post transaction with Avantcard.



Yes, one clubcard point for every €8 spend. A lot less than was previously given but I still found it worthwhile.  If it's not continued, and I suspect it won't, I think I'll be switching.


----------



## T McGibney (16 Apr 2018)

llgon said:


> Tesco credit card exiting. Not unexpected.
> 
> https://www.irishtimes.com/business...rish-credit-card-portfolio-1.3463124?mode=amp



This seems like a decent result, if the press release is to be believed.


----------



## T McGibney (16 Apr 2018)

llgon said:


> Yes, one clubcard point for every €8 spend. A lot less than was previously given but I still found it worthwhile.  If it's not continued, and I suspect it won't, I think I'll be switching.


The Irish Times article says it is being continued.


----------



## llgon (16 Apr 2018)

T McGibney said:


> The Irish Times article says it is being continued.



Yes, hopefully it will.


----------



## TomOC (16 Apr 2018)

llgon said:


> Yes, hopefully it will.



Yes, it's continuing which I am surprised about.  See below from Tesco site. 

https://www.tesco.ie/finance/

What happens to my ClubCard points after the transfer is approved?

Your Avant Credit card will provide you with the same earn rate as you have today, which is 1 point for every €2 Tesco Spend and 1 point for every €8 spend elsewhere. At transfer, we will issue you with a new ClubCard so you can still collect points and enjoy the benefits of ClubCard.


----------



## Nordkapp (17 Apr 2018)

NewEdition said:


> In what way??? I am considering switching.


They added interest charges onto my bill even though the balance is paid off each month, apparently related to non-Euro transactions on top of the non-Euro transactions! 
They refunded the interest after I threatened to report the matter to the FSO, they later said it was a computer glitch. They then fiddled with my account to make it look like they gave me the interest rather than charged it and then took it back off later, when what really happened is that they took it 23rd March, refunded it 3rd April!  Now my account is saying I received the money and they took it back, my paper bill says otherwise.
I may still take the issue up with them.


----------



## Gervan (17 Apr 2018)

My letter from Tesco Bank today does not contain the reassurance that points will still be accrued after a change to Avantcard. It only says "for the time being there will be no change to.... your ability to collect Clubcard points."
Their website does say the Avantcard will provide the same system, but I'm uneasy that this wasn't included in the letter, which includes almost all the same information apart from the headlined "What happens to my clubcard points after the transfer is approved". Why would that paragraph be omitted?


----------



## Hesadub (23 Apr 2018)

Yes, that omission from Tesco's letter seems strange. I'm thinking that Avantcard may offer this "rewards scheme" to all their customers, but want to launch with appropriate publicity.  Avantcard need this promotion to compete with similar rewards schemes from competitors' credit cards - PTSB and AIB. It could signal a clever tie-up between Tesco and Avantcard.


----------



## MrEarl (23 Apr 2018)

Hesadub said:


> Yes, that omission from Tesco's letter seems strange. I'm thinking that Avantcard may offer this "rewards scheme" to all their customers, but want to launch with appropriate publicity.  Avantcard need this promotion to compete with similar rewards schemes from competitors' credit cards - PTSB and AIB. It could signal a clever tie-up between Tesco and Avantcard.



To be honest, I'm struggling to have that much confidence in Avantcard.

.. If you asked me to have a bet with you, I'd bet that the Tesco points will disappear for existing credit card holders post transfer to Avantcard, probably along with the timing of those customers being migrated over to Mastercard.


----------



## Hesadub (24 Apr 2018)

OK MrEarl, you're on! If I'm wrong, at least I can enjoy watching Tesco wiping a good smattering of egg from their faces, after their web statement on the matter.


----------



## Gervan (27 Apr 2018)

Last week I could not book Tesco mobile top up vouchers online. The Boost facility gave the message that it was "offline due to maintenance". I've been away for a few days and come back to find the same message, which makes it look permanent. There is an 1850 (pay) number to phone and order boost options.
Has anyone else experienced this? I am hoping to be told my browser or cookies are the problem.


----------



## Virgo80 (19 May 2018)

Gervan said:


> Last week I could not book Tesco mobile top up vouchers online. The Boost facility gave the message that it was "offline due to maintenance". I've been away for a few days and come back to find the same message, which makes it look permanent. There is an 1850 (pay) number to phone and order boost options.
> Has anyone else experienced this? I am hoping to be told my browser or cookies are the problem.



Seems online ordering of clubcard boost is permanently gone. it's not brexit they are just winding up services in Ireland. They are lot of companies/banks/insurance scaling down their services in Ireland. 

I have a phone insurance with simplesurance.eu but i can't renew it this year as they stopped providing insurance to residents in Ireland citing some local law. 

We have only few service providers but some of them are closing down too,   our government is sleeping and we end up paying unreasonable charges (eg. motor insurance)


----------



## Crunchie (24 May 2018)

https://www.independent.ie/business...g-extra-charges-on-credit-cards-36940696.html

From the above article in the Indo it seems the best rate available from Avantcard will be 20.9%. The current Tesco Visa rate is 1.167% per month which equates to an APR of around 15%. If Avantcard apply that rate it will be quite a jump for any Tesco Visa customers who don't clear their bills.


----------



## Gervan (9 Jul 2018)

Got the Avantcard notice today. Takeover from August 2018, they reckon. No mention of Tesco points, 2.65% commission on transactions outside the eurozone, not allowed to have a positive balance (eg. no topping up before buying airline tickets which would put one over the credit limit), processing fee for paying at Post Office etc. 
I do not have a good feeling about this


----------



## llgon (9 Jul 2018)

I didn't notice that a positive balance wasn't allowed, which is something that is of use to me sometimes.  What struck me about the new terms and conditions is that additional cardholders can have access to ALL information regarding the account.  Unnecessary and surprising, given the era of GDPR.


----------



## Codogly (9 Jul 2018)

Do you retain your Tesco  Credit Card Limit ?


----------



## Virgo80 (9 Jul 2018)

Only reason i am with tesco credit card is the tesco points. the letter from Avant says nothing about that. time to move on. anyone which card providers allows positive balance?


----------



## llgon (9 Jul 2018)

Don't be hasty, they have previously said that you will continue to earn clubcard points, that hasn't changed....yet.  We should know for sure in August so maybe hold on for the moment.


----------



## Virgo80 (9 Jul 2018)

What happens to my ClubCard points after the transfer is approved?

Your Avant Credit card will provide you with the same earn rate as you have today, which is 1 point for every €2 Tesco Spend and 1 point for every €8 spend elsewhere. At transfer, we will issue you with a new ClubCard so you can still collect points and enjoy the benefits of ClubCard


currently tesco credit card holders get 2 points for every €2  spend. it seems from change over to Avant it will only be 1 point for every €2 .


----------



## Gervan (9 Jul 2018)

Codogly said:


> Do you retain your Tesco Credit Card Limit ?



1a. We will choose your credit limit and tell you what it is. We may reduce it at any time and write to you to to let you know in accordance with this agreement.


----------



## Crunchie (9 Jul 2018)

Two other things that concerned me regarding the new Ts & Cs:
1. No APR quoted. My document just shows "[ ]%" beside "Borrowing Rate" and "APR" headings - although assuming Avantcard rates are applicable they will be higher than Tesco
2. Section 16c "If you terminate this agreement within the first 6 months, we reserve the right to charge you for this and, if we do, such charge will be appropriate and in line with the actual cost to us of terminating this agreement." This suggests that if accounts are closed withing 6 months they can apply a penalty charge that they consider appropriate.


----------



## RedOnion (9 Jul 2018)

Virgo80 said:


> currently tesco credit card holders get 2 points for every €2 spend. it seems from change over to Avant it will only be 1 point for every €2 .


Are you sure? Did Tesco not change the rates back in 2015?


----------



## Gervan (9 Jul 2018)

RedOnion said:


> Did Tesco not change the rates back in 2015?


In Euroland I'm still getting 1 point per euro. I have a feeling it changed for UK


----------



## Crunchie (9 Jul 2018)

Gervan said:


> In Euroland I'm still getting 1 point per euro. I have a feeling it changed for UK



Apologies, my error, my post edited to remove incorrect info

https://www.tesco.ie/finance/index-hp.html


----------



## T McGibney (9 Jul 2018)

Gervan said:


> In Euroland I'm still getting 1 point per euro.




#MeToo


----------



## Virgo80 (9 Jul 2018)

I am getting 1 point for every €1 spend in Tesco with Tesco credit card. so with Avant card it will be only 1 point for €2
*
oints added* *Transaction details* *Transaction value* *Total points*
634000 XXXX XXXX  07/07/2018 TESCO ARDKEEN              €7.62                        7
634000 XXXX XXXX 05/07/2018 TESCO LISDUGGAN           €37.18                     37


----------



## Begrudger (14 Jul 2018)

I contacted Tesco today and they said that there will be no club card points received for the use of the Avant credit card. They said it wasn't possible to reach an agreement with Avantcard. A Tesco club card will be issued to people but it seems that we will no longer earn points outside Tesco. I'm in 2 minds whether to close now and get another card - obviously would end up paying the government levy twice


----------



## RedOnion (14 Jul 2018)

Begrudger said:


> obviously would end up paying the government levy twice


There's a way around this.

"If you are changing to a different credit card account, you don’t have to pay the duty again for that year. When you are closing the account your card issuer will give you a letter of closure stating that you have paid your stamp duty for the year. If you give this letter to your new card issuer, you will not be charged stamp duty by them for that year."
From: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...es_and_vat/stamp_duty_on_financial_cards.html

Edit: to add you might need to 'remind' your bank about this. I don't work with cards, but I know this happens very rarely, probably because people don't know about it.


----------



## Begrudger (14 Jul 2018)

Thanks a lot for that info RedOnion - wasn't aware of that. 

Tesco still have a statement on their website today stating that the earn rate with the Avant card will be the same. The conditions for the Avant card seem vastly poorer in comparison to current rates etc and I think Tesco are treating Irish club card (e.g. Clubcard boost site down for "maintenance" for weeks and still down today) and their credit card customers appallingly. I have had their credit card for about 13 years and it was great for about 10 years


----------



## hazelgreen (14 Jul 2018)

Yes I am inclined to move also perhaps back to our main bank, TSB.  The lack of online information on card activity was always a nuisance.
Anyone out there that would recommend one card over another for routine domestic stuff or are they all much the same?


----------



## Lightning (15 Jul 2018)

According to the Sunday Times here, Avantcard are to introduce a reward scheme but it does not sound great. 



> Avantcard’s programme will give discounts when shopping at retailers such as Argos, Tesco and Eason. It also offers 4% cashback on trips arranged on booking.com.


----------



## Gervan (15 Jul 2018)

hazelgreen said:


> Anyone out there that would recommend one card over another for routine domestic stuff or are they all much the same?



I am applying for the KBC card, have no experience with it. There is a 1% cashback on grocery and internet spend capped at €10/ month. Since Tesco dropped their rewards that's all I'm getting from them anyway. 
If you transfer your Tesco balance to KBC there is 0% interest for 6 months (I was told) and as explained above, only one card stamp duty payable for the year.


----------



## tomdublin (15 Jul 2018)

KBC seems to be the best deal available at the moment considering that their 1% cashback includes online spending on items such as flights and insurance as well as all the main supermarkets.  Just don't use it for non-Euro transactions and especially not for non-Euro ATM withdrawals as these incur the usual ripoff surcharges.  A minor drawback is that the way the account is presented on the KBC app is confusing (to me at any rate). It's hard to tell what amount is due exactly when.


----------



## Virgo80 (15 Jul 2018)

tomdublin said:


> KBC seems to be the best deal available at the moment considering that their 1% cashback includes online spending on items such as flights and insurance as well as all the main supermarkets.  Just don't use it for non-Euro transactions and especially not for non-Euro ATM withdrawals as these incur the usual ripoff surcharges.  A minor drawback is that the way the account is presented on the KBC app is a bit confusing (to me at any rate). It's hard to tell when exactly what amount is due.



I am also thinking about KBC if Avantcard is not going to provide tesco points. just waiting for confirmation regarding tesco points with Avantcard. I rang Avantcard and the girl i spoke said speding with Avant card will not earn Tesco points.

Update: rang the number on letter send my Avant card. automated voice confirmed earning tesco point using avant card so as the gentleman i spoke with later on the phone.


----------



## dobsdave (8 Aug 2018)

Begrudger said:


> I contacted Tesco today and they said that there will be no club card points received for the use of the Avant credit card. They said it wasn't possible to reach an agreement with Avantcard. A Tesco club card will be issued to people but it seems that we will no longer earn points outside Tesco. I'm in 2 minds whether to close now and get another card - obviously would end up paying the government levy twice


I got a flyer in the post last week saying the new credit would be delayed until September, but it also said that clubcard points were being awarded.


----------



## dobsdave (26 Sep 2018)

Got a letter from Avant saying the transfer will happen on the 12th Oct, and another letter with a PIN for my wife's card.
You can set-up your on-line account with the details they send you but it wont activate until the 12th.


----------



## sexitoni (3 Oct 2018)

I had two Tesco cards on the same account with the same 16-digit card number - one in my name and one in my wife's

I've received my Avantcards, but the 16-digit numbers on each card are different. I'm just wondering if this means Avantcard are treating us as two separate accounts and/or might I get charged two separate annual stamp duties?


----------



## llgon (4 Oct 2018)

As a Tesco credit card customer I have not received anything about the change to Avantcard since the letter in July.  Just wondering am I the only one or are there others out there?  Is everybody changing on the 12th?

To those who have got their Avantcards did you retain the same credit limit and has there been any more detail on earning clubcard points with the new cards?


----------



## Ger1966 (4 Oct 2018)

Hi Ilgon, I got my cards a couple of weeks ago and my credit limit is the same.  I actually got a text message yesterday reminding me that I hadn't yet registered for their on-line banking nor had I requested my credit card PIN via SMS. I've just requested the PIN and got it back, but I tried to register for the on-line banking, but I'm getting a message saying "*Sorry, the page you requested is not available at this time. Please try again later.*" The card won't be active until October 12th, so maybe I need to wait until the 12th to try and register??

Another question I have is regarding paying my bill. I've set up my Tesco credit card as a payee in my OnLine banking. Does anybody know if I'll have to set up a new payee for Avantcard?


----------



## qwerty5 (5 Oct 2018)

llgon said:


> As a Tesco credit card customer I have not received anything about the change to Avantcard since the letter in July.  Just wondering am I the only one or are there others out there?  Is everybody changing on the 12th?
> 
> To those who have got their Avantcards did you retain the same credit limit and has there been any more detail on earning clubcard points with the new cards?



I'm in tha same boat. Nothing since the letters a month or two ago


----------



## POC (5 Oct 2018)

I haven’t received Avant cards yet either.


----------



## PurplePudding (5 Oct 2018)

Ger1966 said:


> Hi Ilgon, I got my cards a couple of weeks ago and my credit limit is the same.  I actually got a text message yesterday reminding me that I hadn't yet registered for their on-line banking nor had I requested my credit card PIN via SMS. I've just requested the PIN and got it back, but I tried to register for the on-line banking, but I'm getting a message saying "*Sorry, the page you requested is not available at this time. Please try again later.*" The card won't be active until October 12th, so maybe I need to wait until the 12th to try and register??
> 
> Another question I have is regarding paying my bill. I've set up my Tesco credit card as a payee in my OnLine banking. Does anybody know if I'll have to set up a new payee for Avantcard?



I've been able to register for the online banking, but I can't actually log in until 12th October.

You will have to set up a new Payee for Avantcard, it said that on the letter I got. Also important to note that the reference you need to use on the payment is your Avantcard Account Number, NOT the actual credit card number. I don't have my account number yet, but apparently it will be on the first bill when it's issued.


----------



## PurplePudding (5 Oct 2018)

llgon said:


> As a Tesco credit card customer I have not received anything about the change to Avantcard since the letter in July.  Just wondering am I the only one or are there others out there?  Is everybody changing on the 12th?
> 
> To those who have got their Avantcards did you retain the same credit limit and has there been any more detail on earning clubcard points with the new cards?



Credit limit is the same, yes.

Re. Clubcard points:

Earn 1 point for every €2 spent in Tesco stores using your new Avantcard credit card
Earn 3 points for every €2 spent in Tesco stores using your new Avantcard credit card along with your new ClubCard
Earn 1 point for every €8 spent in all other stores using your new Avantcard credit card

So it seems you have to present your ClubCard in Tesco separately, as well as paying with the credit card, whereas previously the Tesco credit card worked as a ClubCard too.


----------



## T McGibney (5 Oct 2018)

PurplePudding said:


> So it seems you have to present your ClubCard in Tesco separately, as well as paying with the credit card, whereas previously the Tesco credit card worked as a ClubCard too.



Seems fair enough. Are we all getting new clubcards next week?


----------



## PurplePudding (5 Oct 2018)

T McGibney said:


> Seems fair enough. Are we all getting new clubcards next week?



I haven't received anything, but I did already have an existing ClubCard before I got the Tesco credit card, so maybe they will just issue new ClubCards to people who didn't?


----------



## T McGibney (5 Oct 2018)

PurplePudding said:


> so maybe they will just issue new ClubCards to people who didn't?



Presumably. Or maybe we need to hold onto our old credit cards for the Clubcard chip?


----------



## Ger1966 (5 Oct 2018)

PurplePudding said:


> it said that on the letter I got


Thanks PurplePudding. I actually noticed that this morning.


----------



## llgon (5 Oct 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. I'd expect that since there are others who have not been informed of the change on the 12th that there must be a phased change of customers on to Avantcard and I will be able to keep using my Tesco card for a while longer. I might give them a call to check.


----------



## Gervan (5 Oct 2018)

Got my letter 2 days ago. Transfer date 27th October


----------



## llgon (7 Oct 2018)

Thanks Gervan, confirms what I thought and saves me making that call.


----------



## llgon (8 Oct 2018)

Letter arrived this morning, my card is transferring on Oct 27th as well


----------



## T McGibney (9 Oct 2018)

New clubcards have arrived.

Disappointingly they've cut the points for Tesco Petrol Station purchases paid with the card from 1 point per €1 spent to 1 point per €2 spent.


----------



## llgon (9 Oct 2018)

T McGibney said:


> Disappointingly they've cut the points for Tesco Petrol Station purchases paid with the card from 1 point per €1 spent to 1 point per €2 spent.



I think this has already been the case for quite a while.


----------



## T McGibney (9 Oct 2018)

llgon said:


> I think this has already been the case for quite a while.


Not on my account anyway.

Card number Date points added Transaction details Transaction value Total points
*** **/**/2018 TESCO D/DRUM TOWN CTR PFS €62.01 62


----------



## POC (10 Oct 2018)

I received new cards today for myself and my other half. The new card has a different version of my name to my current Tesco card. They put in my middle initial. But they didn’t do that for my oh. Why would they do that? I don’t have a common surname.
I’ll try and get the card reissued. Did this happen anyone else?


----------



## Ger1966 (12 Oct 2018)

Hi T McGibney.  My new clubcards arrived too.  Do I need to use these instead of my "old" one's? I have one of the small "fob type" on my keys so I use this when I buy petrol / groceries at Tesco.


----------



## T McGibney (12 Oct 2018)

Ger1966 said:


> Hi T McGibney.  My new clubcards arrived too.  Do I need to use these instead of my "old" one's? I have one of the small "fob type" on my keys so I use this when I buy petrol / groceries at Tesco.


Hi Ger

I'm no expert on this but that's my understanding. Perhaps the old credit card will work for that too?


----------



## PurplePudding (12 Oct 2018)

Ger1966 said:


> Hi T McGibney.  My new clubcards arrived too.  Do I need to use these instead of my "old" one's? I have one of the small "fob type" on my keys so I use this when I buy petrol / groceries at Tesco.



I checked my Clubcard account online and both my old Clubcard number and the number on the new Clubcard I just got are linked to the same account, so it seems you can use either.

It will be nice to have the online banking facilities for the credit card finally, once it's up and running. My switchover date was today but it says the online facilities will take another couple of days to be active.


----------



## freewheeler (13 Oct 2018)

Re new Avantcard. New extra charge now for paying monthly bill in post office of almost €12 p.a.
Also the Avantcard currently advertised incentive offer of €30 cashback (re Gov card tax ) to switch Card provider during october
is not mentioned applying to Tesco customers??


----------



## Carnmore (15 Oct 2018)

Is anyone having problems logging in to the Advantages rewards scheme? 

The tab at the top contains a link to "Advantages Rewards" but the Avantcard login details do not work and just bring back the Avantcard homepage.


----------



## T McGibney (15 Oct 2018)

Carnmore said:


> Is anyone having problems logging in to the Advantages rewards scheme?
> 
> The tab at the top contains a link to "Advantages Rewards" but the Avantcard login details do not work and just bring back the Avantcard homepage.


Yes, that happened me but I assume they'll fix it before too long.


----------



## OneQuestion (15 Oct 2018)

Hi - my new Avant card is active since 12th October, I am due 2 refunds to my old Tesco Credit card, one due since mid Sept but not included on my bill statement for this month- does anyone know if these refunds can be applied to my old cc ?
Thanks


----------



## T McGibney (16 Oct 2018)

OneQuestion said:


> Hi - my new Avant card is active since 12th October, I am due 2 refunds to my old Tesco Credit card, one due since mid Sept but not included on my bill statement for this month- does anyone know if these refunds can be applied to my old cc ?
> Thanks


I suggest you ask them.

I was allocated a refund from an online shop yesterday on foot of an order being undelivered and opted instead for a gift card for its value.


----------



## gbh2930 (28 Nov 2018)

Avantcard have told me that we are charged 2.65% on any transaction outside the Eurozone e.g. £100 GBP Sterling will be charged as: £102.65 before converting to Euro.
Is this normal? Do other credit cards do this?
Is there a better card for people who want to buy stuff in GBP?


----------



## Lightning (28 Nov 2018)

There is no FX charge with Revolut.


----------

